# Jet Sled Wheels



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Interested in DIY wheels also!

I would imagine that unless you put balloon tires on it that using it as a sled would be better in the sand than wheels. We have one of those accordion wheeled carts we use at the beach. It’s great between the room and the beach but once you hit the sand it sucks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danil626 (Jan 5, 2021)

Curtdawg88 said:


> Interested in DIY wheels also!
> 
> I would imagine that unless you put balloon tires on it that using it as a sled would be better in the sand than wheels. We have one of those accordion wheeled carts we use at the beach. It’s great between the room and the beach but once you hit the sand it sucks!!
> 
> ...


Thats what im thinking too but dont kniw where to find the wheels at a reasonable price


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Built this one a few months ago. Took me about 2 hours. Thats my 6 year old pulling it. Makes life so much easier pulling in 2-3 doz decoys, guns, blinds, and all the other gear when you have a minimum 3/4 mile walk. Ive pulled it loaded with gear down the river in the sand several times. Its not bad, definately beats dragging those sleds when its dry or muddy. built this in early Nov and i have put easily between 15-20 miles on the sled waterfowl hunting.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Danil626 said:


> Thats what im thinking too but dont kniw where to find the wheels at a reasonable price


Dont get them from harbor freight, i put 13" wheels on mine from there. The 2 front ones broke out around the bearing hub. I got some from Tractor supply that were a little higher priced ($18) but built much better.



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ontario-inc-13-in-pneumatic-wheel


----------



## Danil626 (Jan 5, 2021)

hunterhewi said:


> Built this one a few months ago. Took me about 2 hours. Thats my 6 year old pulling it. Makes life so much easier pulling in 2-3 doz decoys, guns, blinds, and all the other gear when you have a minimum 3/4 mile walk. Ive pulled it loaded with gear down the river in the sand several times. Its not bad, definately beats dragging those sleds when its dry or muddy. built this in early Nov and i have put easily between 15-20 miles on the sled waterfowl hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Where did you get the wheels?


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Jan 5, 2021)

Hunterhewi that looks great! I have been wanting to do that for a while now. I even started getting the supplies around. Can you tell us how you attached the rod to the sled? Did you make a mounting plate? Do you have a pic of behind the wheel? That was my hang up in my project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

TheSteelDeal said:


> Hunterhewi that looks great! I have been wanting to do that for a while now. I even started getting the supplies around. Can you tell us how you attached the rod to the sled? Did you make a mounting plate? Do you have a pic of behind the wheel? That was my hang up in my project. Thanks for sharing.


yes i made a 3/16" mounting plate that is bolted to the outside of the sled. This was to support the weight of the axles when the sled is loaded, that way the axles arent sitting directly on the plastic. Everything is siliconed and it floats like normal and dont leak a drop. Ill try to take some pics in the next day or 2


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Jan 5, 2021)

hunterhewi said:


> yes i made a 3/16" mounting plate that is bolted to the outside of the sled. This was to support the weight of the axles when the sled is loaded, that way the axles arent sitting directly on the plastic. Everything is siliconed and it floats like normal and dont leak a drop. Ill try to take some pics in the next day or 2


That’s great thanks a lot!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Danil626 said:


> Looks awesome! Where did you get the wheels?


i left a link to the ones from tractor supply in post #5


----------



## WillHunt4Food8 (Dec 9, 2020)

Putting wheels in my jet sled never crossed my mind. Y’all think of some wild stuff.


----------



## Kit_man_du (Sep 7, 2020)

This is awesome. I have been dragging a sled in bluff country with deer for the past 4 years. The wheels will definitely makes it easy.
Thanks for the idea.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Hunterhewi, Nice job. It reminds me of our set-up that we use for goose hunting a few decades ago. I modified a good sized lawn and garden cart with 26" wheels. Added a hinged, drop down platform off the back and a set of supports across the pull handle for more usable real estate. There's usually numerous ways to achieve the end result and I had one thought regarding your project and you had the hands-on so you know what you had to work with.

My thought would be to put the axels on the bottom side of the sled. With them bracketed on each end and one or two braces spaced between them, you'd have more lateral support and you'd gain a few inches of ground clearance.


It's great to see the kids partaking in the action!!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I've been trying to figure out a good solution as well. I want to pull all my ice fishing stuff to the lake with my bike.
It would be REALLY cool if it could switch from wheels to skis once I get to the lake!









Ski Kit


Equip your bike trailer for year-round exploration with this snowy weather conversion kit. Over the river or through the woods, the Ski Kit lets you easily tow your trailer while cross country skiing or snowshoeing. A simple push-button system makes installation quick and easy. The padded waist...




www.burley.com


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

just brainstorming out loud


smitty sled - Google Search





smitty sled with wheels - Google Search


----------



## Danil626 (Jan 5, 2021)

hunterhewi said:


> i left a link to the ones from tractor supply in post #5


Looks great, anyone know of any options for securing the wheels without and axle that goes through or under the sled? Like a single post per wheel that can attach to the side


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

conquestador said:


> Hunterhewi, Nice job. It reminds me of our set-up that we use for goose hunting a few decades ago. I modified a good sized lawn and garden cart with 26" wheels. Added a hinged, drop down platform off the back and a set of supports across the pull handle for more usable real estate. There's usually numerous ways to achieve the end result and I had one thought regarding your project and you had the hands-on so you know what you had to work with.
> 
> My thought would be to put the axels on the bottom side of the sled. With them bracketed on each end and one or two braces spaced between them, you'd have more lateral support and you'd gain a few inches of ground clearance.
> 
> ...


this was my original plan, i knocked this out in a couple hours because i wanted to use it, also wanted the shorter ground clearance becausethe river i hunt is pretty shallow and wanted it to float more instead of trying to use the wheels in the river sand. I wanted it to float in as shallow of water as possible. And yes, the kiddos love getting on on the hunts when the weather is decent!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Danil626 said:


> Looks great, anyone know of any options for securing the wheels without and axle that goes through or under the sled? Like a single post per wheel that can attach to the side


you probably could, but the plastic sides of the sled isnt rigid enough to support much center weight if you run separate spindles. They would most likely pull through the sides when you put any weight in the sled


----------

